# Flinders westernport 3/2/08



## bomberjames (Dec 5, 2007)

Gday folks,new member on board.Had the yak (Wavedance)for 4 years and have had many a fishing trip,both fresh and saltwater.Getting married this year,might be the first and last post.
Anyway on Sunday me and my older brother Lard. Launched at Flinders Western Port Bay at 7.30am next to the pier.
Conditions perfect,slight onshore breeze,high tide at 9ish small swell with cloudy conditions.
Paddled out 500 metres passed the pier looking for sandy patches to fish.Two other yakkers out there fishing with not much luck.
Found a nice sandy patch and dropped anchor,Two rods out,1 for squid/calamari the other a bait whiting rig with fresh squid.
20 minutes in and bang nice 33 cm pinky,followed by a nice 32cm whiting,Lard was filthy.I dont often out fish him,but when I do he sure knows about it.
After an hour I paddled back towards some anchored vessels hoping fish might be sheltering nearby,Lard paddled further out in search for deeper water.First cast for me and bang another pinky 32cm and missed i think another 1.
Things went quite from there.The big fella got 1 whiting 34cm and was breathing fire after all the ribbing,not the type of bloke to get on the wrong side of,even though his blood,so i backed off.iI knew my limits.
After 4 hours time to head home,have a fed and few frothies to cap off a great Sunday.
Here's a trap for young kayakers,always check you bungs in before paddling.
Cheers


----------

